# Strep throat



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think I have strep throat  The doctor sent a swab away to get tested. My throat really hurts, pain pills are not working really working  Can Spike catch it from me? Even my ears hurt  I just started to take antibiotics today. Can Spike come out and play? He kissed me on my lip yesterday so Iam worried. I think I will just wash my hands and not let him touch my face. But Iam worried since he likes when I talk to his face, therefore breathing on him a bit. Hey look Iam even more paranoid when Iam sick :wacko: Thanks for the tips if you have any for strep throat :blink:


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I have heard different things on this some say yes and others say no  one place I read there avian vet said yes they can catch things from us such as colds, flu, sore throat etc... I would not kiss him, keep your contact with him minimal and wash your hands well, till you know for sure what you have its better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I would say to limit your contact as well and make sure you disinfect everything. I hope you feel better soon!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I do wash my hands before taking him out  Iam trying not to talk directly at him and won't let him preen my hair. No kisses which sucks  As for limiting time with Spike Iam going to try, Spike has choice words when I put him back in his cage. Including right now, when I walk away  Thanks for the tips and well wishes  I hope I get better soon too, no wait right now


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I asked on another form months ago when my b f was sick and they said birds can not contact our colds 

but I dont know about strep

Hope you get better soon


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95 said:


> I asked on another form months ago when my b f was sick and they said birds can not contact our colds
> 
> but I dont know about strep
> 
> Hope you get better soon


Thats the problem with this some people say yes and some say no some people swear there avian vet said yes they can, so its really up for debate, what the real answer is who knows thats why I would limit the contact to be on the safe side.


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, I've never heard of a bird getting human flu, but I have heard of a human getting bird flu.

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I read on the internet that someones duck was a carrier of strep and gave it to her parrot. I think they can catch it from you, but I hope it is rare. Right now I can't take any pain pills untill 3:30, since I took my amount already for a 24hr period  Spike is doing his let me out Mommy cry right now  I will clean the key board or just sit on the loveseat with him and read. I tied my hair back so he can't preen it ( it has been in my face/mouth) Iam not getting much sleep  So Iam glad I can talk to you guys without really talking  Thanks for the get better soons  Lets hope so


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

awww poor you can't take any pain pills hopefully 3:30 comes soon  its hard when you can't sleep because really sleep is the best thing for you when your sick, I hope it gets better soon.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

you need a hot tottie 
works for my mom everytime she's sick and cant sleep, plus it helps ya sweat out the nasty bug 

Just get a nice hot cup of tea pour some wisky in it and drink it
my mom swears by it , it's about the only time she drinks is when she's sicker then a dog and she'll start fealing better in a day or so, depending on what time she finally gave in and drank the hot tottie


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks for the tips  I don't know about whiskey with the antibiotics Iam taking though. I called an avain vet and asked if Spike could catch it from me and they said, they never heard of that before  Iam still taking percautions any way though. I think I need a humidifier, when I wake up and my throat is way to dry it hurts even more  Lets hope the second does of antibiotics will help more. I called in sick again, this is the third day, I must sound dead (well at least half dead) because they did not ask me for a doctors note :blink:


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

Hope you do get better very soon!!  Spike is missing you!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Sophia said:


> Hope you do get better very soon!!  Spike is missing you!!


Thanks  Spike is on my shoulder right now. I tell him to step up and he puts his head down and does what I call his angry talk :wacko: I can't wait for more drugs  And I hate taking pills


----------



## Rosie (Aug 27, 2007)

Awww, poor you. Sorry to hear about this. And you're not alone - I can't stand taking pills as well. I always think they'll get stuck in my throat. Anyway, hope your throat is feeling better soon!!


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Thanks  I called Spikes breeder and he said no way would he get it. Still taking percautions of course  Pain pills are not working good? I took it at 4pm and it is just starting to feel a tiny speck better  I am taking advil, has anyone ever had advil not work  Work says I don't have to come in until this tuesday, so that is good  Now I just have to buy a humidifier with the money Iam not making right now


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

we dont have a humidifer either, but we have a gas furnance and to help us we put a dish of water on our registers and it does the same thing a humidifer would do , we even threw in some orange peels and cinnoman sticks to make the house smell good to get 2 things accomplished at once LOL

hope you feel better soon 

I know what you mean about pills i have to take 4 differnt types a day 2 of which i take 2 xs a day and i have an enlarged thyroid so my throat is swollen all the time and I do choke on pills 


If you don't mind the taste of ground up asprin - Goody Powders work better then advil 
at least for me it does if i can stand the taste long enough


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I got a humidifier, it is a sunbeam warm mist humidifier model # 1128. It will be used upstairs in my room at night. Iam worried though since I read in the instructions that the heating element is coated with a "special" Coating to make it easy to clean  It did not say but I think it is teflon  Will it be ok to use in my room? I don't want to hurt the birds. They are down stairs in the dining room. Thanks for the help


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Update I did not want to take the chance and took it back and got the sunbeam cool mist humidifier model # 1123. I hope this one will be safer. It does have something called microban. I think it is something in the plastic  I hope this one works out.


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

i'm not sure what microban is 

but i have been wondering if a cool mist humidfier would work for the birds, I was told with tiels its good to have a humidfier but lately all i see is cool mist or warm mist and not just the plain old fashion humidfiers 

and i just saw one at my local grocery store in a buggy with a bunch of other stuff that the prices was marked down on 

it was a sunbeam cool mist humidfier - normal price was 39.99 it was marked down to 19.99 - but my luck if it's the same as the old fashioned normal humidfiers and will work for the birds by the time i get money they won't have them on sale any more


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Mabey you could get a rain check from the store? A bit of an update, my throat is starting to feel better  But now Iam so nauseous  I can't wait to get better :blink:


----------

